# Close Up Pictures of different kinds of Bermuda



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone have a website? my googlefu has failed me. Looking for pics of mainly Transcontinental Bermuda.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Is that the type you have?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Pics of my tifgreen from yesterday. Let me know if you want a closer shot.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I was trying to compare to see what type this is? I have common Bermuda and this is in portions of the front yard. I am the first to own this land (was cane fields before I bought it) and I never threw down any seeds or anything before this year and that was in a completely different area a month ago.

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

That looks exactly like the common I have in my front yard. Course texture and not an overly deep green even with nitrogen and iron.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I thought common was the long distance between the blades and everything like the other common I have in my yard. Interesting, did not know common can look so different.

This is what I thought common looks like.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

This is what mine looks like:


----------

